# Restaurant manager accused me of stealing DD delivery



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

I got a DD pickup today. I carry on as usual and complete the delivery. Then I get a GH order from the same restaurant. When I go to pickup the GH order, the manager is pissed and accusing me of stealing the delivery of (Joe), when I kept specifying to him I never picked up an order for Joe but for Jeff. The manager gets my phone # from the GH tablet and says he will call DD telling them I stole the delivery. I call DD on the spot and while on the phone, the phone rep confirms I delivered the order to Jeff and never had a delivery for Joe. The rep also tells him i took a pic of it and they have it on file (contactless delivery). The manager walks off and says “I’ll call Doordash to report you for stealing the delivery either way”. This guy had me beyond pissed. 1) for accusing me of stealing a damn wrap. I’ve done huge catering orders and never stole a damn thing and 2) for him getting my actual # from a DIFFERENT app to report me on DD and possibly get me deactivated over false claims. What are the chances this gets me deactivated?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

KR23 said:


> I got a DD pickup today. I carry on as usual and complete the delivery. Then I get a GH order from the same restaurant. When I go to pickup the GH order, the manager is pissed and accusing me of stealing the delivery of (Joe), when I kept specifying to him I never picked up an order for Joe but for Jeff. The manager gets my phone # from the GH tablet and says he will call DD telling them I stole the delivery. I call DD on the spot and while on the phone, the phone rep confirms I delivered the order to Jeff and never had a delivery for Joe. The rep also tells him i took a pic of it and they have it on file (contactless delivery). The manager walks off and says "I'll call Doordash to report you for stealing the delivery either way". This guy had me beyond pissed. 1) for accusing me of stealing a damn wrap. I've done huge catering orders and never stole a damn thing and 2) for him getting my actual # from a DIFFERENT app to report me on DD and possibly get me deactivated over false claims. What are the chances this gets me deactivated?


As soon as the situation got heated, I would have disappeared.

I'm not sure how doodoodash would handle this. I would place no confidence in doodoodash.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> As soon as the situation got heated, I would have disappeared.


^^^ This

Just give them the "Irish Goodbye" and let DD support deal with the moron.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> ^^^ This
> 
> Just give them the "Irish Goodbye" and let DD support deal with the moron.
> 
> View attachment 519661


Absolutely!!! I have avoided so much unnecessary stress in my life, by walking away!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KR23 said:


> I got a DD pickup today. I carry on as usual and complete the delivery. Then I get a GH order from the same restaurant. When I go to pickup the GH order, the manager is pissed and accusing me of stealing the delivery of (Joe), when I kept specifying to him I never picked up an order for Joe but for Jeff. The manager gets my phone # from the GH tablet and says he will call DD telling them I stole the delivery. I call DD on the spot and while on the phone, the phone rep confirms I delivered the order to Jeff and never had a delivery for Joe. The rep also tells him i took a pic of it and they have it on file (contactless delivery). The manager walks off and says "I'll call Doordash to report you for stealing the delivery either way". This guy had me beyond pissed. 1) for accusing me of stealing a damn wrap. I've done huge catering orders and never stole a damn thing and 2) for him getting my actual # from a DIFFERENT app to report me on DD and possibly get me deactivated over false claims. What are the chances this gets me deactivated?


Moral of the story - next time steal the wrap.

You're going to get blamed for it either way; might as well enjoy a tasty snack.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Moral of the story - next time steal the wrap.
> 
> You're going to get blamed for it either way; might as well enjoy a tasty snack.


It's my food, until I deliver it!!!


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

I hope the app is glitching and this guy didn’t just get me deactivated over some BS I didn’t do smh.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Best defense is a good offense! Next time a Restaurant employee threatens to call DD on you:

Look directly into their eyes
Say "*are you talking to me*"
Say "do you know who I am"?
Give them the "stink eye"
Tell them "call and you'll be swimming with the fish"
Lastly, tell them "I know where to find you Burger Boy"
Most will decide it's not worth it.


----------



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> As soon as the situation got heated, I would have disappeared.


Or follow the manager home, beat him in his own front yard while his children watch. To each their own...


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

*any update? *


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Car Sick said:


> Or follow the manager home, beat him in his own front yard while his children watch. To each their own...


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I would of said 2 can play that game. 
As I told him I'm reporting him to the Health Department for violations.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> *any update? *


Not much. Currently dashing. Got a request from that restaurant, and turned it down.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

KR23 said:


> I got a DD pickup today. I carry on as usual and complete the delivery. Then I get a GH order from the same restaurant. When I go to pickup the GH order, the manager is pissed and accusing me of stealing the delivery of (Joe), when I kept specifying to him I never picked up an order for Joe but for Jeff. The manager gets my phone # from the GH tablet and says he will call DD telling them I stole the delivery. I call DD on the spot and while on the phone, the phone rep confirms I delivered the order to Jeff and never had a delivery for Joe. The rep also tells him i took a pic of it and they have it on file (contactless delivery). The manager walks off and says "I'll call Doordash to report you for stealing the delivery either way". This guy had me beyond pissed. 1) for accusing me of stealing a damn wrap. I've done huge catering orders and never stole a damn thing and 2) for him getting my actual # from a DIFFERENT app to report me on DD and possibly get me deactivated over false claims. What are the chances this gets me deactivated?


DD rep might have written down the incident on file. So, I guess you'll be good.
You have a chance of Restaurant Manager just still vent out his anger and he won't waste anytime to call DD again.
DD has your record that will back you up if your record is good.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

So you didn't end up getting deactivated?


----------



## X-Men (Sep 16, 2020)

KR23 said:


> I got a DD pickup today. I carry on as usual and complete the delivery. Then I get a GH order from the same restaurant. When I go to pickup the GH order, the manager is pissed and accusing me of stealing the delivery of (Joe), when I kept specifying to him I never picked up an order for Joe but for Jeff. The manager gets my phone # from the GH tablet and says he will call DD telling them I stole the delivery. I call DD on the spot and while on the phone, the phone rep confirms I delivered the order to Jeff and never had a delivery for Joe. The rep also tells him i took a pic of it and they have it on file (contactless delivery). The manager walks off and says "I'll call Doordash to report you for stealing the delivery either way". This guy had me beyond pissed. 1) for accusing me of stealing a damn wrap. I've done huge catering orders and never stole a damn thing and 2) for him getting my actual # from a DIFFERENT app to report me on DD and possibly get me deactivated over false claims. What are the chances this gets me deactivated?


Since he gonna give false accusations i matters well raise hell up that place !! Forget about getting deactivated.. you accusing a person without facts !!!! So yeah I would've raise up hell at that place ...&#128545;


----------



## My28 (Apr 27, 2017)

I had a DD work give. Me two orders one day and didn't realize it. So I ate one order it was good two egg wraps with sausage. And gave the bagel with cream cheese and donut to a homeless guy stemming for change.


----------



## LAscreenwriter (Sep 19, 2019)

Let him know your anger by leaving a nicely well-timed negative Yelp review.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

KR23 said:


> I hope the app is glitching and this guy didn't just get me deactivated over some BS I didn't do smh.


If you are deactivated, sue the manager for defamation and lost wages.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> If you are deactivated, sue the manager for defamation and lost wages.


Or piss on his shoes. I guess he'd have to stay still for that to work. Worth a try, I think.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

People in glass restaurants, should not throw rocks.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> As soon as the situation got heated, I would have disappeared.
> 
> I'm not sure how doodoodash would handle this. I would place no confidence in doodoodash


no point in arguing. But if I'm motivated I go to yelp and google and post a negative review of that person and restaurant. Revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> no point in arguing. But if I'm motivated I go to yelp and google and post a negative review of that person and restaurant. Revenge is a dish best served cold.


+1

I like to let people know they may be in for a crappy experience.

It's one aspect of the public services, that I offer.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

KR23 said:


> I got a DD pickup today. I carry on as usual and complete the delivery. Then I get a GH order from the same restaurant. When I go to pickup the GH order, the manager is pissed and accusing me of stealing the delivery of (Joe), when I kept specifying to him I never picked up an order for Joe but for Jeff. The manager gets my phone # from the GH tablet and says he will call DD telling them I stole the delivery. I call DD on the spot and while on the phone, the phone rep confirms I delivered the order to Jeff and never had a delivery for Joe. The rep also tells him i took a pic of it and they have it on file (contactless delivery). The manager walks off and says "I'll call Doordash to report you for stealing the delivery either way". This guy had me beyond pissed. 1) for accusing me of stealing a damn wrap. I've done huge catering orders and never stole a damn thing and 2) for him getting my actual # from a DIFFERENT app to report me on DD and possibly get me deactivated over false claims. What are the chances this gets me deactivated?


Are you a person of color? Accuse them of racism and defamation. Call his boss and get him in trouble. That's how you handle things like this.

Also threaten lawsuit.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

KR23 said:


> I got a DD pickup today. I carry on as usual and complete the delivery. Then I get a GH order from the same restaurant. When I go to pickup the GH order, the manager is pissed and accusing me of stealing the delivery of (Joe), when I kept specifying to him I never picked up an order for Joe but for Jeff. The manager gets my phone # from the GH tablet and says he will call DD telling them I stole the delivery. I call DD on the spot and while on the phone, the phone rep confirms I delivered the order to Jeff and never had a delivery for Joe. The rep also tells him i took a pic of it and they have it on file (contactless delivery). The manager walks off and says "I'll call Doordash to report you for stealing the delivery either way". This guy had me beyond pissed. 1) for accusing me of stealing a damn wrap. I've done huge catering orders and never stole a damn thing and 2) for him getting my actual # from a DIFFERENT app to report me on DD and possibly get me deactivated over false claims. What are the chances this gets me deactivated?


We don't think DD is run by Rohit and his/her cohorts. 
Don't worry, until DD go public and want to take over or buyout the Uber and Lyft.



KR23 said:


> Not much. Currently dashing. Got a request from that restaurant, and turned it down.


That was an incompetent food server(s) running down the restaurant. It's probably not a federal offense to refuse delivery offer(s) from that restaurant or DD, but let's see how to grow biz.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> no point in arguing. But if I'm motivated I go to yelp and google and post a negative review of that person and restaurant. Revenge is a dish best served cold.


Looks like it could cost you your job if things get out of hand.

Yahoo News: DoorDash driver fired after confronting customer for allegedly lying about receiving delivery.
https://news.yahoo.com/doordash-driver-fired-confronting-customer-142134004.html


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Looks like it could cost you your job if things get out of hand.
> 
> Yahoo News: DoorDash driver fired after confronting customer for allegedly lying about receiving delivery.
> https://news.yahoo.com/doordash-driver-fired-confronting-customer-142134004.html


https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/evil


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

How did you steal it if it hadn’t been delivered yet? I would have said I don’t eat your nasty food anyway so why would I steal it! Either way, you’ll be Ok. DD won’t do anything for 1 accusation. The store manager also needs to have some proof from the actual customer “Joe” make the complaint since he’s the actual customer. Personally, I’ve told a manager at a Chipotle that Ill use his mask to wipe my ass and put it back on his face after he tried to tell me to put the food back on the rack and go get a mask. My neighbor texted his customer and told her he’s not delivering to her “cheap ass anymore because that’s the third time I’ve been here and you never fuc king tip” and he wasn’t deactivated! Don’t let this worry you you’ll be fine.


----------



## 98th Street Mafia (Dec 13, 2020)

Go on Yelp and say your friend is a cook there and has covid, but the manager won’t let him take a sick day


----------

